# Congrats at Iowa Pro Am!



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

My hat goes off to Dave Barnsdale,for winning the Senior Pro Class!Couldnt go to a better guy!
Also Congrats to Sally Robie! PFFS winner in a dramatic shootoff with Jamie Van Natta.
I had Sallys name first in my prediction,she didnt let me down.
The Mens Open Pro Chance B,congrats to you for your win,in the shootoff also! It was a great shootoff!
Don Ward


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> My hat goes off to Dave Barnsdale,for winning the Senior Pro Class!Couldnt go to a better guy!
> Also Congrats to Sally Robie! PFFS winner in a dramatic shootoff with Jamie Van Natta.
> I had Sallys name first in my prediction,she didnt let me down.
> The Mens Open Pro Chance B,congrats to you for your win,in the shootoff also! It was a great shootoff!
> Don Ward



Congratulations to all the winners and to all the other shooters that went to the shoot and made it another great shoot. Sorry i missed it again. Next year it will be held in Des Moines Iowa in a bigger place so more can attend.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Yes, congrats to all the winners at the Pro-Am.

I would have liked to observe the shootoff between Sally and Jamie and of course the shoot off among the 7 $M-FS'ers that Chance Beauboeuf finally won; those had to be quite dramatic and nerve-racking....for the OBSERVERS, ha.

The shocker is the Young Adult, Bridger Deaton, that shot the 688 for the tournament overall high score! 359 and 329? He won the Presley's Midwest Open Overall Amateur Male award only a month ago, and now he shoots so well at Iowa? EGADS.

Steve Stover is a local shooter and won the A-M-FS, while his wife, Julia won 2nd in A-F-FS.

That $SR-M-FS Division had to have really been something to watch on Sunday! Would have liked to have been there and see that match go down to the wire.

What about that Erika Strassman in $M-FS-L? She won the Presley's Midwest Open last month and set a new class scoring record, and now she also wins the Iowa Pro-Am? Great shooting Erika!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

That was an awesome shoot! Congrats to everyone!


----------

